# Aspirateur de sites web...



## quico (17 Novembre 2003)

Est-ce correct de parler des aspirateurs de site au sein de ce forum ? Je souhaite ceci pour récupérer plus rapidement des images ou fichier sur des sites divers et variés - dans le cadred 'une utilisation parfaitement légale, je je précise.

Si oui, quel logiciel en freeware conseilleriez-vous ?
Si non, que ce message soit supprimé.

merci.


----------



## alfred (17 Novembre 2003)

SiteSucker


----------



## quico (17 Novembre 2003)

Merci Alfred. Ca marche bien.


----------



## alfred (17 Novembre 2003)




----------



## roro (17 Novembre 2003)

webgrabber qui permet de lancer plusieurs aspirations en même tps.


----------



## quico (18 Novembre 2003)

avec Stucker, pas moyen de ne pas charger les .html. Explicite sur ce point.
Avec Webgrabber, l'impossibilité n'est pas explicite. Mais pas moyen de filtrer : quand on refuse les .html, rien n'est téléchargé.

Normal ou pas normal ?... Thanks.


----------



## quico (18 Novembre 2003)

Bon, ben... Webgrabber permet de faire cela. C'est beaucoup plus puissant que Stucker.
Quelqu'un sait-il si certains sont protégés contre l'"aspiration" ? Je suppose que oui...


----------



## takamaka (18 Novembre 2003)

y'a pas moyen de le faire avec acrobat ?


----------



## quico (19 Novembre 2003)

acrobat pour "aspirer" des istes web ?... comprends pas.


----------



## Adrienhb (3 Janvier 2004)

Hullo,

Je ressors ce sujet.
Est-ce qu'ormis Web Devil, Web dumper, Page sucker, SiteSucker, WebGrabber, quelqu'un aurait une idée d'un bon aspirateur de sites?

Meeeeerci!

A.


----------



## hrsg (27 Décembre 2004)

Non, désolé...

Peux-tu nous donner ton opinion sur chacun ?

Merci


----------



## Adrienhb (30 Décembre 2004)

hrsg a dit:
			
		

> Non, désolé...
> 
> Peux-tu nous donner ton opinion sur chacun ?
> 
> Merci



Euuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuhhhh... ouuuuuh c'est vieux.... euuuuh je sais que lorsque j'ai posté ce mail ces aspirateurs n'avaient pu aspirer les sites que je voulais (mais me souviens plus lesquels...).
Donc pour l'instant si j'ai besoin d'aspirer, je ressors Web Devil (qui se lance vite et qui a la bonne idée de classer dans des dossiers et qui propose des utilitaires qui peuvent être utiles) ou j'utilise DeepVacuum.

Valà, valà.

A.


----------



## roro (31 Décembre 2004)

hrsg a dit:
			
		

> Peux-tu nous donner ton opinion sur chacun ?



pour info, tu as les avis d'utilisateurs sur macupdate ou versiontracker. C'est tjs intéressant à lire !


----------



## Adrienhb (31 Décembre 2004)

Ni Web Devil ni Deep Vaccum ne sont parvenus à me récupérer les images de ce site:
http://dragoncon.inanutshell.us/index.pl/dragoncon/

Et votre aspirateur favori?
Tention il faut que les images soient lisibles off-line...

A.


----------



## roro (31 Décembre 2004)

il te faut un aspirateur qui gère le javascript et le dynamique (php ou autre). WepCopier le permet. C'est un shareware, tu peux le tester qques jours.
Il n'est pas terrible au niveau interface mais au moins il permet ça.


----------



## Adrienhb (2 Janvier 2005)

roro a dit:
			
		

> il te faut un aspirateur qui gère le javascript et le dynamique (php ou autre). WepCopier le permet. C'est un shareware, tu peux le tester qques jours.
> Il n'est pas terrible au niveau interface mais au moins il permet ça.



En effet, l'interface n'est vraiment pas terrible... et en plus il ne parvient pas à récupérer ls images comme il faut... je me retrouve encore avec des images de 4ko (pour les images hein, pas les thumbnails) qu'Aperçu ou graphic converter ne peuvent ouvrir)...   

Merci quand même,

Si quelqu'un a une solution, 

A.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Janvier 2005)

n'oublie pas que tu dois demander l'autorisation si tu veux reutiliser le contenu des sites aspires meme si c'est du texte !


 au fait, qd on possede un site, comme peut on contrer ce genre d'aspirateur ?


----------



## Adrienhb (2 Janvier 2005)

Re,



			
				enzo0511 a dit:
			
		

> n'oublie pas que tu dois demander l'autorisation si tu veux reutiliser le contenu des sites aspires meme si c'est du texte !



Ça tombe bien, ce n'est que pour moi.   
C'est parfois plus facile de récupérer toutes les photos puis de se faire son diaporama plutôt que de cliquer à tout va... d'autant que  les images sur le site ouaib ne sont pas bien dimensionnées par rapport à mon écran.



			
				enzo0511 a dit:
			
		

> au fait, qd on possede un site, comme peut on contrer ce genre d'aspirateur ?



Oh non ne commencez pas à faire ça! Si vous mettez des photos en ligne, c'est pour qu'elles soient vues non? Rien de plus désagréable qu'un site où l'on ne peut rien récupérer... non pas pour redifuser, juste pour garder pour soi.

A.


----------



## Adrienhb (2 Janvier 2005)

Et bé en rusant, je suis parvenu à récupérer les photos avec Sitesucker!!! Bravo à lui...

Par contre inopérant avec ce site:
http://photobucket.com/albums/v416/jedivalkyrie/DragonCon2004/

Votre mission si vous l'acceptez...   

A.


----------



## jclbez (12 Février 2005)

essayer sitesucker mais arrive pas a le faire marcher......
quand je met l'url du site a aspirer  et je clique sur la fleche "play" de dowload rien ne se passe ...comment ca marche.....
y a t il un autre aspirateur de site?
jc


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (3 Septembre 2005)

Bonjour, 

Je viens d'aspirer un site avec WebCopier, qui est très moche. Je pensais qu'il était possible de surfer sur un site aspiré comme si on était sur Internet. J'ai du louper un épisode. En tout cas, je confirme que Site Sucker ne gère pas le JavaScript et si d'aventure quelque chose ne fonctionnait pas dans l'aspiration, consultez le log qui vous informera du pourquoi du comment. En tout cas, je suis preneur si quelqu'un connaît un logiciel ou une manière agréable de procéder pour visionner un site aspiré...

Merci.


----------



## Adrienhb (5 Septembre 2005)

AngelWithDustEyes a dit:
			
		

> En tout cas, je suis preneur si quelqu'un connaît un logiciel ou une manière agréable de procéder pour visionner un site aspiré...


 
Tu as essayé Web Devil? De mémoire il permet facilement la navigation hors-connection.

A.


----------



## Ulyxes (6 Novembre 2005)

Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> Hullo,
> 
> Je ressors ce sujet.
> Est-ce qu'ormis Web Devil, Web dumper, Page sucker, SiteSucker, WebGrabber, quelqu'un aurait une idée d'un bon aspirateur de sites?
> A.


    Naja :  www.keyphrene.com

Aspiration multisite ; le résultat est navigable.


----------



## Adrienhb (6 Novembre 2005)

Ulyxes a dit:
			
		

> Naja :  www.keyphrene.com
> 
> Aspiration multisite ; le résultat est navigable.



Pas grave qu'il soit indiqué qu'il est pour Jaguar? Enfin ça devrait tout de même tourner. Bon je vais l'essayer. Merci.
Sinon Web devil est passé en 6.x.

A.


----------



## Ulyxes (6 Novembre 2005)

Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> Pas grave qu'il soit indiqué qu'il est pour Jaguar?
> A.


Celui que j'ai tourne sous Panther.


----------



## Adrienhb (7 Novembre 2005)

Ulyxes a dit:
			
		

> Celui que j'ai tourne sous Panther.


 
Tu as quelle version?
Merci.

A.


----------



## Ulyxes (8 Novembre 2005)

Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> Tu as quelle version?
> Merci
> A.


 Ce n'est pas indiqué clairement. Dans le fichier "version", il est écrit 117. (downloadé en Février 2005)
Dans une page de présentation que j'avais chargé en Juin, il est écrit 1.2.3.

Donc je pense que ce doit être 117 (ou 1.1.7).


----------



## Adrienhb (8 Novembre 2005)

Merci. C'est celle que j'ai téléchargée. Pas encore eu le temps de l'essayer...  

A.


----------



## shigaepouyen (24 Novembre 2005)

enzo0511 a dit:
			
		

> au fait, qd on possede un site, comme peut on contrer ce genre d'aspirateur ?


 
Pour répondre -en retard je l'accorde- il est possible de "bloquer" les bots des moteurs de recherche et également les aspirateurs de sites par un simple fichier texte nommé "robots.txt" où tu spécifies dedans ce que tu interdis au moteur d'indexer/d'acceder.

Je ne garantie pas que ça fonctionne avec tous les aspirateurs, mais je suis quasi sûr -pour avoir rencontré ce genre de problème- que SiteSucker les utilise. Je sais pas si c'est le cas pour tous.

Et je pense que c'était à cause de ça que le site cité dans un post plus haut ne voulait pas se faire aspirer...

Après est-ce qu'il existe des logiciels netiquement développé ou pas, ça je sais pas...

Plus d'infos là : http://shigaepouyen.free.fr/blog/index.php?2005/04/18/139-irobotstxt


----------



## PER180H (6 Janvier 2006)

En fait, moi, ce que j'aimerai c'est un moyen automatique de télécharger une série de fichier pdf contenus dans un dossier (dont l'accès direct est interdit).
Si vous voulez, tous ces documents pdf, je peux les télécharger via le site, en les sélectionnant un par un dans le menu déroulant adéquat. Ce sont des fiches horaires de lignes d'autocar, donc des trucs tout à fait diffusables et téléchargeables!
Mais il y en a une trentaine, et c'est fastidieux.


Il n'existe pas un logiciel, un script, permettant d'automatiser une série de "cliquer", "enregistrer sous", etc... ?

Evidemment, avec un aspirateur de site, ca ne marche pas (connexion refusée)


----------



## super-paul0 (17 Janvier 2006)

Moi j'ai essayé sitesucker mais ça marche pas


----------



## Adrienhb (19 Janvier 2006)

Hullo,

Euh tout est dans le titre.
Si vous aviez une idée.

Merci!

A.


----------



## frantz (20 Janvier 2006)

J'ai l'impression que Webdevil est pas mal du tout, avec un patch français... mais payant, et je viens de terminer mes 15 jours de démo


----------



## jco (28 Février 2006)

Je cherche un Aspirateur qui regroupe les pages aspirées en une seule page.
A la rigueur, je me contenterais de regrouper le texte brut (sans formatage).
J'ai essayé plusieurs aspis ; pas trouvé.

Une idée ?


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (7 Mars 2006)

Bonjour,

Personnellement, je n'en connais pas qui fassent cela... Et puis tout dépend de la quantité de pages aussi, le temps de trouver ce genre de logiciel, tu aurais peut-être fait aussi vite avec de bêtes copier/coller. Mais, je le redis, si tu as 100 pages... c'est un peu sfat.


----------

